

Show HN: Butler – a tool for people too lazy to remeber long shell commands - michaelallen
https://michaelallen.io/introducing-butler

======
dewey
Neat and I like the presentation with asciinema, but couldn't you just use
zsh's built in "cmd + r" command to search in history for commands you used in
the past? I usually use that + a good old alias for things I use a lot.

Advantage: It's available everywhere and you don't need to remember new
commands if you SSH into another server where butler isn't installed.

~~~
benoliver999
Yeah it's not quite got enough to beat an alias or ctrl+r - Butler is another
cool little tool I'm going to keep forgetting to use.

------
naquad
I've been even too lazy to type in more than need to identify the command:
[https://github.com/naquad/QuickRun](https://github.com/naquad/QuickRun)

